# Lost Soul



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

A man sat on his haunches, hunched down, deep in thought for what it looked like, the man was deep in a near catatonic trance repeating the same few words like a mantra, “sword and knife, my tools, my life” all words learnt, memorized and beaten into the man from childhood.

The man rose and jumped, over the edge of the tower,the wind howling past his face and making his robes billow and snap, windows flew by in a blur with the occasional clear glimpse inside, the man used his body to control his fall as much as possible, then he snapped his arm to his sides and he bodily speared through a window landing with a thud, but rolled into a ball and moving towards cover, namely a desk.

He crouched and took in his surroundings, his bionic eye gleaming in the dark, the room he was in was filled with desks covered with papers and graphs, all the trappings of a busy office, separating screens were everywhere forming a haphazard labyrinth, the man straightened to his full height, moving quietly past the desks, the edges of his smoke grey robes stirred some leaves of paper as he passed, but the man stopped dead in his tracks, something else was in the office….

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

A child ran over a grassy lawn, laughing gleefully, closely pursued by a stricken looking man who, in vain tried to capture the young, rambunctious devil, who repeatedly struggled out of the man’s grasp, but the child halted his happy rampage when a clear, loud and authoritarian but undeniably female voice called, “Phillip Balthalsar Kenos, stop that right now and come inside for dinner and remember to wash your HANDS!”

Young Phillip dropped his head in disappointment and allowed the red faced man to lead him towards a tap with a trough full of water underneath, and a bar of soap on a shelf nearby, the boy grabbed the soap and set to the task of scrubbing his grimy hands clean, the man standing over him, arms crossed.

When the child finished he turned and allowed the man to inspect his hands, satisfied the man stood aside and let him walk inside, Phillip’s mother was busy at the bench, ladling out stew from a steaming pot, smells wafted over to the boy and filled his nostrils with their savory scent, his stomach growled and Phillip realized he was starving, his mother chuckled when she heard her son’s stomach and said, “Tad hungry are we?” with a smile she put the bowl in front of Phillip, “Tuck in”

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


The intruder was noisy, thought the man, but it was close, so he ducked into a workspace and concealed himself under a desk, the loud footfalls of the unknown person thumped louder and louder, but the man relaxed when he saw the fatigues of a security guard, probably searching for the source of the shattered glass, but when the man saw the weapon the guard was carrying he worried slightly, the guard held a gun similar to a boltgun, perhaps a modified autogun, but the man wouldn’t risk it.

When the guard had passed by, he moved out from under the desk, he crept quietly along, drawing a knife from a sheath on his thigh, then he stopped and whistled softly, the guard turned quickly, gun at the ready, but he wasn’t able to fire a shot, the man’s knife was embedded in his head, quivering after the man collapsed, he walked over to the corpse and yanked out the blade, cleaned it on the guards grey uniform and walked on towards the stairs, and spoke into a small vox, “This is Phillip Kenos, I’m in”

Kenos crept past dark and empty rooms, data streamed into his bionic eye, informing him of the buildings layout, the composition of the air around him and his objective;

_
++TARGET// Northing, Domenic++
Former leader of a heretical sect, WRAITHS OF CHAOS (Ref file//4554/WoC)
Paranoid, surrounds himself with cult followers and the last assassins of W.O.C
THREAT// Major, assume armed and dangerous also rumored to have or to be a psyker.​_
_‘A psyker, ey?’_ Kenos thought to himself _‘Better be careful then’ _turning around the corner he came to a dead end, although his eye’s schematics told him other wise, closing his left eye he searched through the schematics, finding a small air duct running parallel to this hall, Phillip doubled back and found the place where a vent was supposed to be, all he found was a blank wall.
_
“Somebody has been busy,”_ Thoughtfully scratching his chin, Kenos thought staring at the wall_," the ‘target’ has probably had a hand in this, altering things, specifically things that I could sneak through”_ 

Kenos pulled a knife from on of the two scabbards strapped to his thigh, glowing blue energies danced up the blade, at about his head height he drove the knife into the wall, driving it in to the power capacitors directly above the hilt, and proceeded to cut a large square out of the wall, acrid smoke billowed and stung the back of his throat, when the block of plaster was on the floor, just as Phillip was about to climb into the hole he felt the cold metal of a gun barrel against the back of his neck.

A deep voice commanded, ‘Drop the knife, NOW’ the last word was punctuated with the gun barrel being pressed harder against his neck.

“Okay, okay you guys got me” Phillip said without turning.

“I’m alone, you killed my partner!” snarled the guard, “NOW DROP THE KNIFE!”

“Alright” muttered Phillip dropping the knife, then throwing himself, backwards at the guard, sending them both sprawling to the ground, the guard’s autogun was sent sliding over the cheap flooring, Phillip’s knife was buried in the floor still quivering.

Ultimately Kenos was faster...

Phillip rolled towards the knife, yanking it out of the floor boards and standing up before the guard had recovered his own weapon, in an instant Kenos aimed drew back his arm and threw the knife, sending it arcing towards the guards back, the power knife impacted with a dull thump, the guard clawed at the knifes handle but died before he could get a hold of it, Phillip walked over to the corpse, removed his knife, cleaned it on the mans fatigues and proceeded to find the cleaner’s closet where he had stashed the other guard.

When Phillip got back to his makeshift vent a message notification was flashing on his bionic eye’s display;

_++SECONDARY OBJECTIVE++
Reports indicate that primary target has infiltrated nearby Imperial authorities
TARGET// Northing’s personal database
Download any files concerning infiltration and corruption of authorities, and then wipe or booby-trap the system.
THREAT// Nominal-Moderate, moderate firewalls and protection programs on system, be advised database is situated next to manned guard post, extreme caution is advised._​
Phillip snorted,_ “Great, more annoyances”_ he thought, “Well better get going” and without any further forethought Phillip Kenos disappeared into the building’s ventilation.

Young Phillip was sleeping when his mother answered the door to their cottage, two men in black robes stood there one steeped forward and bumped into Phillip’s mother, who gasped and fell to the floor, a stain of red spreading around her, the other black robed man stepped over the body and said roughly, “I’ll fetch the boy, you torch this dump” and he walked off towards the back of the house, while the other man walked back out of the house to a waiting speeder.

A while later the two men stood next to the speeder watching the house burn, Phillip was in the back of the speeder still sound asleep, the boy would look back on this time with shame, but not without a little bit of relief, he had slept through his mother’s murder…

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Phillip watched a bored guard explore the confines of his ear through a grate, when he was sure the guard was fully occupied he moved on to the next grate, according to the floor plan was where the database should be, but not to Phillip’s surprise the grate was missing.

_“Just like the hall, the nearest access point to something valuable to the ‘target’ has been sealed off or has plenty of guards nearby”_ Phillip thought _“that means I’ll have to go through those guards, better ask permission first”_

He move further up the shaft, until he was sure he was out of earshot of any guards and switched on his vox, “This is Kenos, unable to complete secondary objective without purging entire nearby guard post, request permission to empty guard post”

Phillip waited in the shaft, again the message icon in his bionic eye’s display flashed,
_
++PERMISSION GRANTED++
BUT REMEMBER!
He that openly flaunts his presence will die, forever unthanked and unremembered. He who wears the shadows as his cloak will live forever, for the honor of the Temple and the Emperor​_
Kenos crept back to the grate above the guard, who still happened to be happily searching his eardrums; Phillip silently eased a small autogun from a shoulder holster, unlike most solid slug weapons this one was hand made for quiet killing, the weapon was light, compact, powerful and most importantly quiet, a silencer was clipped to the side of the autogun, Phillip removed it and twisted it on to the muzzle, when it stopped moving with a click he dropped down into the guard room.

Phillip dispatched the errant ear picker with a slug to the chest, moved on through to the main common area killing two more, the first with a shot to the chest, sending the man flopping into his comrade, Phillip moved in before the guard could get up and finished the guard off with his knife, as soon as Phillip finished cleaning his blade of the guard’s blood he moved on through the door opposite him…
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

well here is all of what I have done on this so far, also a passage in my story i kinda nicked off Dirge, sorry but otherwise i hope you all like this story

P.S Post if you want more people. 

P.P.S also C+C is much appreciated,

Zboy234


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

well i'm bumping this thread because NO ONE IS POSTING!!!!:biggrin:, I really would appreciate any comments on the story, any ways people think I could improve it, whether it's good or not...... well really I do have another part in the wings, its just waiting for you guys/gals to reply so, post!

Thanks, 
Zboy234

P.S Spoiler for third part might follow second part........


----------

